# General Grabber UHP



## GRNMACHINE (Feb 17, 2009)

Anyone familiar with General Grabber UHP tires? They are on Special at tirerack for $115 in size 295/45/20. That is dirt cheap for a V rated tire in that size. I have owned most Big Name manufacturers of tires, but never General and havent considered them before. Reviews are decent aside from winter handling. I wouldnt even consider using them in the winter. Will be putting the original Continentals on for that with original rims. Any thoughts?


----------

